# Cream of the Crop in Wisconsin



## Sunlight (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with Nancy Hulfachor at Cream of the Crop Goldens of Wisconsin? If you have a negative review please PM me. Thank you, hoping for quick answers as we may be picking up a puppy soon!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Daphne is not old enough to have clearances, Patsy has no eye or heart clearance on OFA and failed elbows Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Paisley also failed elbows and has no eye or heart clearances. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals And as many truly awful OFA pages as I have seen, I think this one takes the cake for the almost certainty you'd be dealing with elbow problems- look at the sibs. half sibs on dam and sire side. Not even one pass. And only one brave enough to have checked the 'disclose abnormal results' box. If they've bred someone else, and you provide the registered name, someone will look it up for you.


----------



## Sunlight (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh wow, thank you!!!
Okay so the breeding is with, Lil Bit O Golden's Atom and Hulfachor's English Sadie.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Also, the contract is completely useless to the buyer. You have to get an ophthalmologist do your eye exam and say the puppy will become blind (though they apparently don't use one for their breeding animals) or a cardiologist to state the echo shows SAS (and again, apparently they do not do cardiac exams on their breeding animals) and they will then DNA test the puppy to be sure you are presenting one of their puppies for the warranty and to top this warranty off, only severe hip dysplasia before 1 year of age is covered and elbows- clearly their problem- are not covered at all. What do you get if you take them up on this? Another of their puppies. For which you could have paid additional funds to be able to breed yourself. sigh... this is one of those days I think.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Atom has hip and elbow clearances. No heart or eye. Look at his offspring- problems with hips and elbows. 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Sadie has no clearances at all. She IS on k9data. 

You probably don't need to hear me tell you that this is not a good likelihood positive outcome.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

LIL BIT-O-GOLDEN'S ATOM Has one of the most horrifying hip production records I have ever seen. 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Not a single tested puppy he has produced has had a clear hip. He is throwing mild and severe hip Dysplasia. Why anyone would choose to use him as a stud is beyond me. I would guess his color alone is why he is being used.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And look at the elbows on the OFA page for the bitches they own. They need to stop breeding. Think of all the heartache they are causing...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I would call Lil-Bit-O-Golden's a puppy mill. She doesn't do any health clearances on her dogs, keeps them all out in a barn and breeds the heck out of them. I wouldn't go near that place. I am not familiar with Hulfachor's.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Boy it just gets worse. They know full well that Atom produced Severe Dysplasia, because that bitch with severely dysplastic hips was bred and and produced a puppy that carries their Cream of the Crop prefix. .


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

really, what are these people thinking?
Do they have no regard at all for the poor animals they produce? 
I have to assume they do not care for the animals or the people who start to build lives with their produce, and then have to live with the tragedy they bought.

And that poor bitch you linked to- can you imagine breeding her? How much pain she must have endured to be heavy with puppies?
Heartless.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Try one of these breeders in Wisconsin

Diane Henning [email protected] She hopefully has a litter due soon

Magicshades She has one litter now and another due in a few weeks

Both do all clearances and put their all into raising their puppies.

There are a number of good breeders in Wisconsin. No reason to go witha poor one.


----------



## Sunlight (Oct 17, 2015)

Okay. Wow, I am so grateful for this and will not think about getting a puppy from fthem or another second. Thank you so much for your time and effort! So heartbreaking that these poor dogs and families are put through this. Hopefully this thread helps others in the future.


----------



## Becky Gratz (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunlight said:


> Hi, does anyone have any experience with Nancy Hulfachor at Cream of the Crop Goldens of Wisconsin? If you have a negative review please PM me. Thank you, hoping for quick answers as we may be picking up a puppy soon!


Nancy Hulfacor is a well reputable Breeder, we have had nothing but success with her, and her puppies. Nancy has a love for the Goldens, and to say anything other is false. Nancy is very particular who she gives the dogs too, and keeps **** good care of all her dogs.. Becky Gratz


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Becky Gratz said:


> Nancy Hulfacor is a well reputable Breeder, we have had nothing but success with her, and her puppies. Nancy has a love for the Goldens, and to say anything other is false. Nancy is very particular who she gives the dogs too, and keeps **** good care of all her dogs.. Becky Gratz


What does well reputable mean?

As of today- none of the breeding animals listed on her site w upcoming litters has the first clearance or OFA page. 
Do you know what that means?


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Becky Gratz said:


> Nancy Hulfacor is a well reputable Breeder,


A reputable breeder does health testing on dogs that they include in their breeding program. 

The current dogs shown on her website:
Hulfachor's English Sadie -- No verifiable health clearances
Hulfachor's King Solomon -- No verifiable health clearances, and bred before he could have gotten the
Hulfachor's Ray Of Sunshine -- No verifiable health clearances, and produced a litter before she was 2 years old


----------



## smason (Mar 7, 2019)

This may be a crazy question, but did you get a puppy from her? We were going to pick one up on Saturday.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Samason this was not considered a good breeder at the 1st post in 2015 and remained a poor breeder 2/2018 so pretty sure nothing has changed. If this is the route you have decided to take, get insurance before getting the puppy and good luck.


----------



## smason (Mar 7, 2019)

Maybe I do not understand how this works, but I see 2 mild, 1 severe, 8 that are fair or good and one excellent for hips. 2 that are DJD I for elbows and 9 that look clear. A I misinterpreting the results? We are supposed to pick up a puppy from her Saturday and now I am worried.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

If you want to share who the breeding dogs are I would be happy to look them up but sounds like a lot of joint issues to me.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

smason said:


> Maybe I do not understand how this works, but I see 2 mild, 1 severe, 8 that are fair or good and one excellent for hips. 2 that are DJD I for elbows and 9 that look clear. A I misinterpreting the results? We are supposed to pick up a puppy from her Saturday and now I am worried.


Good lord, I would run, run, run from results like that. If I understand you, out of 11 dogs there were five fails (3 hips, 2 elbows). I've never seen results that bad, anywhere. Or am I not understanding you?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

If this pup is from the Shine & Solomon litter, neither dog has clearances on OFA. The history for both dogs is FULL of failed hips and elbows, no one has eye clearances or heart. There is a skin condition that runs with these English type dogs and none of these dogs for 3 generations have been tested. 

$1700 is a bunch of money from parent dogs with no clearances & a really, really bad history behind them. I would expect a pup from this sort of breeding to be around $500. Please get insurance BEFORE picking this puppy up. Replacing a hip, just one, can be over $7000. This is a very high risk litter. All puppies are precious but you couldn't give me one of these pups if you paid me. I'm so sorry.
Solomon is who she breeds both her females too, this is clearly a backyard breeder asking top dollar and doing nothing but making inferior puppies. 

For anyone else reading this BUYER BEWARE!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sadie *who has no OFA page because she has no clearances at all* Pedigree: Hulfachor's English Sadie
Shine *also no OFA page because not the first health clearance Pedigree: Hulfachor's Ray Of Sunshine
Solomon NO OFA PAGE Pedigree: Hulfachor's King Solomon

Why would anyone consider litters from these animals, whose only redeeming quality is their coat color? It is pretty obvious there is no involvement in the breed, no breed knowledge, no anything going on there-


----------



## smason (Mar 7, 2019)

https://wisconsinscreamofthecropgoldens.webs.com/solomon sire Pedigree: Hulfachor's King Solomon

The mom is not listed on the site but her name is Sophie


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I wouldn't expect Sophie to be any better than the others. Solomon alone has a history that would make me run from this breeder. Not to sound horrible but knowing what you now know, why would you want to provide income to this person? If you don't care about the history, which documents trouble waiting to happen... why not rescue? At least you would be saving a life. This is a terrible breeder who has no regard for the breed and is knowingly selling at risk puppies. 
My girl was only $1700. and can trace full clearances back to 1900. You are being coned, who can resist a sweet ball of fur? Basically you are paying for a Volvo and getting a junk yard built car. But this is your decision, all I can do is advice insurance!


----------



## Donna from Monroe Wi (Dec 30, 2019)

smason said:


> This may be a crazy question, but did you get a puppy from her? We were going to pick one up on Saturday.





smason said:


> This may be a crazy question, but did you get a puppy from her? We were going to pick one up on Saturday.


Ok, I am seeing all of these posts well after the fact, however, I feel compelled to reply anyway. I have had many Goldens. From assorted breeders. It has been my experience that even the "best" breeders have a few secrets that they would rather not share. Just because someone has not had all of the accolades as their fellow breeders, does not make them bad. I have had a Golden that came from a very "reputable" breeder with horrible health issues and ultimately passed away at 6 yrs of age, and that particular breeder could not have cared less. So, to the point, I have bought a puppy from Nancy Hulfachor. He is going to be 4 at the end of January. He is one of the most wonderful Goldens that we have had yet. He is a big boy, absolutely stunning. The most expressive eyes I have ever seen. He has had none of the issues people are speaking of. I would not hesitate to buy another from her. And yes , she interviewed us extensively, more than any other breeder we have purchased from.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've always been curious how puppy buyers seem just to "find" these reviews of bad breeders, make an account and post (normally one) glowing post about how wonderful the breeder and their dog is, as if, with all the evidence presented already, their single post will negate all the facts. Of course, the real optics are that it's the breeder themselves making an account (or multiple ones) to post a glowing review.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm not gonna waste the time to re-read 2 pages... but to Donna, accolades from fellow breeders are not what you're seeing. It is that someone either does or does not follow the Code of Ethics which are the best practices we have. One does not have to know someone to know if they are 'breed ethical' or not. As is evidenced by the Code.


----------

